# Remote procedure call failed in Windows 10



## bigron77 (Sep 21, 2015)

Downloaded Windows 10 Pro, it was fairly clean but now I get 'The remote procedure call failed' when I try to access 'Control Panel, File Explorer, Power Options & Search the web & windows' etc. I have tried a few fixes from the Web without luck so decided to do a reinstall, however when asked 'Choose what to keep' I don't have the option to 'keep personal files & Window settings' the reason given that I'm trying to use a different language to the one I am currently using. I've tried changing language to USA & tried UK English - same message.
Any ideas why this is or how to cure the remote procedure problem would be appreciated.
My system is a Gigabyte mother board, Intel core 2 cpu, 4Gb RAM & several hard drives.


----------

